# I avoid dry firing as much as possiable.



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

It can't be hepfull to dry fire any gun, snap caps or not, IMO. :idea: I try to avoid it. :idea:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll respectfully disagree. Dry firing with a snap cap is an excellent way to improve trigger control and/or learn the intricacies of a particular trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, if U are worried about wear on the gun, use snap caps. It won't hurt it then. And, it helps you learn trigger and gun control. U can see your movements of the gun on target as you move the trigger, and then learn to correct it.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I think it was Rob Leatham I read about who said he dry fires at least a thousand times a week. I can't argue with that. It won't hurt your gun and can only help you improve trigger control so why not?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

One more vote for dry fire


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Another vote for dry fire practice.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*Dry practice*

Worry all you want, but there is no statistical evidence to suggest that dry practicing in the amounts that any of us will do in a week will harm your weapon. Besides when Rob Leathem wears out his gun...the factory simply replaces the worn out parts. So...dry practice...dry practice...dry practice...!!!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

+1 for dryfire


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Depends on the firearm that's being dry fired.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

KINGMAX said:


> It can't be hepfull to dry fire any gun, snap caps or not, IMO. :idea: I try to avoid it. :idea:


I have found many things helpful. I have also found many things not so helpful. It's up to each of us to seek improvement in our own fashion.

Dry firing has help me. It has also help smooth out my triggers. I use snap caps for extended sessions. I prefer "wet" firing over dry...
Some times I even envision shooting... Shooting is my sport! :smt071


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I don't dry fire my semi auto pistols, I do my Dan Wesson and Ruger GP 100 357's...........


----------



## Win 73 (May 21, 2006)

Go ahead and dry fire it, it's a Ruger!


----------

